# Does Primer Colour Affect Basecoat Shade?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

My car is LC7V anthracite blue, its a pearl colour. Im re spraying the front anni valance and just wanted to confirm if the colour of the primer will affect the final shade of the colour.

Its apparently known to be a hard colour to match and want to get it as close as possible, ive got it mixed from a local paint shop who tinted it to my shade. So dont want primer colour to throw it off, if that is even possible.

Im using halfords bodyshop high build primer and its a beige/yellow kinda colour, can i spray straight ontop of this or should I grey primer over it? Thanks.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Just use a grey primer mate over the beige if your concerned,anthracite should cover the beige ok tho pretty easy,i find most pearle colours cover better at least with our system they do


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks mate, I might aswell use grey ontop.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

It usually depends on the opacity of the colour. If in doubt use a tinted primer. I don't see why a grey primer would effect it so I'd recommend using that personally.
As a rough rule of thumb in my experience if the primers lighter or equal to the base it will cover, if it's darker it's best to use either white or tinted primer.

Sutty.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

In short no.... I've put colours over various different colirre primers and never had a problem! It will just mean that you will need more or less coats of colour to cover dependant on the primer colour and basecoat colour, I.e. a yellow will cover over white primer much easier than black but you could put it over black if you wanted it would just take a lot more coats.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

We paint alot of audis and only ever use a grey primer, never have any problems with coverage or primer showing through. But once we applied the base before laquering we use a sun gun on it to check its covered properly and no primer is showing through the basecoat.


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

Grey primer is most common but the easiest rule is copy what the car already had when you feather the paint back. Mines pearl blue. And the original ground coat was black. Took ages cover over grey but that is not as common


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Totally agree our paint system recommends a value primer shade for colour 

white -mid grey - or black 

I know sickens do colour build in various colours and also in rattle cans !


Tommy


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

In my system a recommended shade of a grey basecoat to go over the primer is listed. The grey basecoats range from 1 to 7 where 1 is almost white and 7 is almost black.
Using the correct one does make for easier coverage with low hiding colours - but not using the right one doesn't throw the colour out - you just need a lot more coats.
However following the systems rules to the letter is in some cases a complete waste of time ...... 
A black base over grey primer when doing a black???? 
And guess what colour base is recommended when doing a white


----------

